

Ask HN: interview for class project please help - anasian2010

i need to interview someone for my class project about someone who is in the engineering/computer/technology feild. please help. my grade rests in your hands.
======
dzlobin
You won't get much help with a post like that. You need our time? Take 5
minutes to put up a clear, detailed post on what you need and why.

------
HedgeMage
Just out of curiosity, what made you choose HN as the place to ask?

I'm game, if you'd like to email me, HedgeMage -at- binaryredneck .net

~~~
anasian2010
Hey, I just wanna say thank you for such a quick reply so late. I found a way
to make this work, so I no longer need any help with this. But thank you so
much for your help. Much appreciated, Sean

